# Food Is Being Made From Air & Electricity



## fmdog44 (Mar 5, 2021)

"A Finnish Start up called Solar Foods creates edible protein by capturing carbon dioxide from air and combining it with bacteria to form single-cell proteins that turn it in to food items."

_-Bottomline Personal Magazine March 1, 2021_


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 5, 2021)

You can make currants out of electricity.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 5, 2021)

It's probably just a question of time before someone tries to make Food with a 3D printer.


----------



## Mike (Mar 6, 2021)

They must have read their Bible I think, wasn't that
how Moses fed his people while crossing the desert
for years and years?

He called it "Manna from Heaven" I believe.

Mike.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2021)

Guess I’ll stick to plankton.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 6, 2021)

Seems only logical if they can make food they can make babies


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> "A Finnish Start up called Solar Foods creates edible protein by capturing carbon dioxide from air and combining it with bacteria to form single-cell proteins that turn it in to food items."
> 
> _-Bottomline Personal Magazine March 1, 2021_


Plants capture carbon dioxide and turn it into food without much outside intervention or engineering.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes, but can they make a good cup of coffee?
Or a grilled cheese sandwich?


----------

